# Build Your Own Carpet Mill package?



## heafy (Oct 31, 2009)

Has anyone ever checked out: Pitbull Fitness Center- Carpet Mill Plans

I found it on youtube when I searched how to build your own carpet mill..

sounds super good for 20 bucks! BUT does it work?

scam or not??


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Never bought anything like that. If your able to build things I would just look at the construction of a mill by pics if I have too. Then build one.


----------



## gsxr (Sep 5, 2010)

someone should try it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't use mills, but that sounds to cheap to be real, but ya never know...


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

has anyone tried it yet??? Let me know, if no1 has tried it I will design my own & charge $20 for the designs also...lol... no serious if no one has tried it let me know and imight bite the bullet and buy it to see how it works..


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i'm curious too! c'mon, someone be brave and 
get the plans. if you get them,(post the plans or e-mail to me)
i'll build the mill and give a full write-up. deal?


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Interesting. These just look like large treadmills. 

I think you can purchase a more inexpensive treadmill for cheaper.

Is it difficult to get dogs to use these? I go for runs often in the spring / summer and plan on bringing Kane with me, but in the winter a small treadmill might be nice.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

My guess on why they're so expensive is the man hours spent building & go up in price based on material. But you never know w/ $20

Just wish they supplied pictures.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

isnt the mill more money or am i reading wrong? the materials are not $20 the plans are.


----------



## ElDiablo (Oct 11, 2009)

im tempted to try this any info on this

Carpet Mill Plans


----------



## forsakenriceboy (Sep 3, 2009)

i've seen this before and thought about it but never had the real time to make an attempt.. someone should and let us know how it goes, in the mean while; i'll stick to just running with the girl... a few good miles of pacing non-stop every other day or two-three times a week does the trick... in addition, less nail clippN.. lmao.. ;D


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I am cheap. I just bought a manual mill off amazon and cut and molded it into a dog mill. it literally only costed me the price of the mill itself.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

PatienceFlame said:


> I am cheap. I just bought a manual mill off amazon and cut and molded it into a dog mill. it literally only costed me the price of the mill itself.


How does it spin?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

It's actually not bad at all. I found something awhile back on conversion of a manual mill for a cheaper alternative. A few adjustments and it flows like any carpet mill. I will post when I get the laptop back. It is in the shop and I have been busy lately.


----------



## diamond302 (Sep 21, 2011)

I built 1 my self for as cheap as possible an still spent 58bucks...just the carpet was like 1tbucks so idk how it could only b 20..so idk...I did copy how he built his just did it better an for as cheap as possible


----------



## diamond302 (Sep 21, 2011)

Youtube turbolscp


----------



## big-paws.com (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello everyone,

We found this video today and we thought some of you might enjoy it.

SLATMILL - VENTURA FAMILY II - YouTube

*Please enjoy responsibly.*​


----------

